# Wo am besten Goodies abstauben?



## Veralia (23. August 2017)

Hey zusammen,

bin morgen auf der Gamescom.

Vielleicht hat der eine oder Andere ja schon Erfahrungen sammeln können, wo man (relativ) schnell und gut Goodies abstauben kann? Freue mich über alles was ich kriegen kann, auch wenn es eine Million Schlüsselbänder sind. Gerne aber natürlich auch was etwas Größeres. 

Wenn ihr einen Tipp habt, einfach her damit!


----------



## Jimiblu (23. August 2017)

Die Zeiten der schnellen Ausbeute sind vorbei.
Solche Messen sind leider viel zu voll, am Fachbesuchertag hätte es sich eher gelohnt.

Zu den Events bei denen Shirts etc in die Meute geschmissen werden musste sich lange anstellen (oder Ellenbogen haben) um vorne zu sein, wo die meisten Sachen landen. 

Würde früh morgens hin, dann geht vielleicht ein bisschen, da ist auch noch das meiste da


----------



## S754 (23. August 2017)

Bei Wargaming kriegst immer ne riesige Tasche voller Kram (T-Shirt, Gamecodes etc.)


----------



## Veralia (23. August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Werde bei Wargaming mal vorbei schauen!  Sonst noch wer ein paar Vorschläge?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2017)

@S754 ist auch nicht mehr so voll. Aber das währe auch mein Tip gewesen. Als erstes Halle 8 Wargaming "spielen",bekommst dein T-shirt in deiner grösse.
Mitlerweile haben die Publisher erst mal ne Halbe std. Producktwerbung bevor sie was raushauen^^.
Das Nervt.


----------



## Veralia (23. August 2017)

Wie lange muss man denn wohl anstehen um bei Wargaming dran zu kommen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. August 2017)

Wenn du schnell reinkommst nicht so lange.
Nimm den Nordeingang ,dann ist der weg zur Halle 8 nicht weit.
Vom Bahnhof Deutz aus rechts an den ganzen Messehallen vorbei.
Halle 8 ist dann sofort rechts die Halle.
Viel Spass und erfolg.

PS.: du hast einen Süssen Avatar.


----------



## Veralia (23. August 2017)

Ich werde mit Auto anreisen. Ich habe gehört die Parkgebühr beträgt für den ganzen Tag etwa 10 Euro?

Dann werde ich über den Nordeingang rein gehen. Wird sicher lustig.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. 

P.S.: Danke.


----------



## thoast3 (24. August 2017)

Bei Samsung bekommst du einen Energy-Drink sowie einen Müsli-Riegel, wenn du dort anwesend bist.
Spielst du die Demo von Sonic Forces, erhälst du ein beidseitig bedrucktes Poster.

Edit: Gigabyte schenkt dir, wenn du in deren "Private Gaming Room" Titanfall 2 spielst, ein T-Shirt.


----------

